# UV Sterilizer from ebay?



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone bought an UV sterilizer from ebay before? How was the build quality? Have any problems come up?

I've read poor reviews of the JEBO type but am considering this one.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a 9w uv sterilizer from ebay and it works fine for my brother's tank. No algae issues anymore, and haven't experienced any diseases.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Any leaks or electrical issues? And how long has it been running since the last bulb change? Thanks!


----------

